# Need Advice - Toshiba TheaterWide RPTV Drops Audio & Video



## yossarian237 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,

I have a TheaterWide 42H81 which was still kicking it pretty well, until it began dropping audio and video on random.

The audio will kick out at go to a loud static (relative to the volume setting on its speakers). It also drops video in the sense that it will display typically a single color (mostly green or purple) in a static type fashion.

Here are some links to YouTube, with videos showing each of these two problems:

Audio Problem - 



Video Problem - 




Please let me know what you think it might be or any further information that I might provide that could help. I would also appreciate any instructions on how I can fix it. Thanks everyone!

Sincerely,
John Yossarian


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Based on what I am seeing this television is a tube type correct ?

If so, it could very well be a convenience issue which may have to be repaired by a pro. 
Does this issue happen on all inputs ??


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Have you determined which sources it does it with?


----------



## yossarian237 (Jan 14, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Based on what I am seeing this television is a tube type correct ?
> 
> If so, it could very well be a convenience issue which may have to be repaired by a pro.
> Does this issue happen on all inputs ??


It happens with at least both the Component and Composite inputs. I haven't been able to try any of the others.

This is a CRT (tube) type of RPTV. Did you mean to say that it could be a convergence issue?


----------



## yossarian237 (Jan 14, 2014)

So with the audio and video going out, could that lead to a single source problem?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Most likely. Having simultaneous problems is unlikely. I would be looking for where the signals are missing in the A & V paths and then see what is common to both. That kind of troubleshooting requires a schematic and possibly a scope. The most likely thing for both A & V to have in common is a signal switching circuit or power supply.


----------

